# One handbrake cable longer than the other?



## homann__ (Apr 19, 2014)

My rear driver's side brake hums a lot when I drive (Mk4 Jetta TDI), though granted I need new rotors and pads. Now when I look into my center console (armrest removed) I notice that one handbrake cable is in way more than the other, making the clip holding the two cables uneven. This explains why my handbrake fails all the time, the cable just slides out the side of the clip because they're not even. I've fixed this with a zip tie holding them close to another. Now my question is, will one cable being pulled out more be causing the humming noise? Perhaps it's slightly engaged? Would the cable need adjustment or something? Because the humming stops when I apply the brakes. This is driving me nuts. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## homann__ (Apr 19, 2014)

Got under there and found out it's sticking on the drivers side. Took it apart and cleaned, problem fixed.


----------

